

Ask HN: Submit request to FCC to treat ISPs as common carriers - gacba

FCC public comment deadline is this Monday, Sept 15th.<p>Please do this--It&#x27;s not ok for Comcast to provide crap service at sky-high prices anymore. Same with TWC, AT&amp;T, CenturyLink and others. Make the FCC treat them like utilities!<p>1. Go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fcc.gov&#x2F;comments<p>2. Click on 14-28, the third item (not 14-57)<p>3. Fill out the form, add the Comment “ I want internet service providers classified as Common Carriers. “<p>4. Click Confirm<p>5. You&#x27;re done!<p>6. Tell your friends and family to do that too. ISPs shouldn&#x27;t get a free ride anymore.<p>Hurry--there&#x27;s not much time left on this
======
gacba
Crappy formatted instructions--sorry!

1\. Go to [http://fcc.gov/comments](http://fcc.gov/comments)

2\. Click on 14-28, the third item (not 14-57)

3\. Fill out the form, add the Comment “ I want internet service providers
classified as Common Carriers. “

4\. Click Confirm

5\. You're done!

6\. Tell your friends and family to do that too. ISPs shouldn't get a free
ride anymore.

------
IgorPartola
For those living under large stone formations, what will this do?

~~~
gacba
The FCC is currently taking public comments about net neutrality and whether
ISPs are "common carriers" of content, which would subject them to certain
rules of peering and content availability. It would also prevent them from
charging more to allow "faster access".

